# Fishing License / fishing locations on coastline



## stevetaylor20 (Nov 12, 2009)

Do I really need a fishing license for coastline fishing in Dubai?!

I applied but they cam back online and said the photo was not exactly to their standards and bla bla bla they needed another 50 pieces of paper proving my identity etc. i'm just thinking if it's no big deal i won't bother getting one.

Also, anyone know of any good fishing spots on the coast in dubai?

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

It is required on land or boat. So better try again mate.

https://portal.dm.gov.ae/eFormServe...aspx?id=1784&name=SER108&oid=1591&PageLang=En


----------

